
TXR: An Original, New Programming Language for Convenient Data Munging - qwertyuiop924
http://www.nongnu.org/txr/
======
kazinator
TXR contains an original Lisp implementation (TXR Lisp), which can be used on
its own for tasks that don't require the TXR pattern-based extraction
language. Files with a .tl suffix are processed by the txr executable as TXR
Lisp.

There is an interactive Lisp REPL (just run txr with no arguments, or txr -i
to suppress the banner message). It has history, completion, multi-line
editing with cut and paste and all those goodies. You can interrupt long
computations with Ctrl-C, which actually works by turning a signal into an
exception caught by the REPL.

TXR is ported to Windows; you can download a nicely wrapped installer version,
your choice of 32 or 64 bit.

[https://bintray.com/kazinator/Binaries/TXR/](https://bintray.com/kazinator/Binaries/TXR/)

The REPL works nicely on Windows, in its own console window or right out of
cmd.exe.

TXR has a built-in mechanism for wrapping up TXR code as an executable
application (which is geared toward Windows, but works on other platforms):

[http://www.nongnu.org/txr/txr-
manpage.html#N-037ACEFC](http://www.nongnu.org/txr/txr-
manpage.html#N-037ACEFC)

On Windows, use the txr-win.exe flavor of the binary to avoid opening a
console window.

------
kazinator
TXR example combining OOP with delimited continuations to implement
"synchronous concurrency":

[https://rosettacode.org/wiki/Synchronous_concurrency#TXR](https://rosettacode.org/wiki/Synchronous_concurrency#TXR)

There is more to TXR than "unusual notation for matching documents and
extracting data". The @ character occurs only once in this example. :)

